# Netzwerkdrucker unter Vista erkannt - druckt aber nicht



## Kizura (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wir haben zwei Vista-Rechner. Auf dem einen ist ein Drucker mit Treiber installiert. Dieser soll über das Netzwerk freigegeben werden. Drucker wird auch im Netzwerk und in den Systemeinstellungen des zweiten PCs erkannt - aber man kann nicht über den zweiten PC drucken.

Wenn man den Drucker-Treiber zusätzlich auf dem zweiten PC installiert, endet dies in einer Fehlermeldung "Spoolsysten-Anwendung kann nicht ausgeführt werden" o. ä.

Die Freigabe von Druckern im Netzwerk ist gegeben. Auch die Firewall stört nicht.

Woran könnte dies liegen und wie kann das Problem behoben werden?

Viele Grüße
Kizura


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2009)

sind beide PC in der gleichen "arbeitsgruppe" ? sind beide vistas updatemäßig auf dem gleichen stand?


----------



## skicu (19. Juni 2009)

Wie wurde der Druckertreiber auf dem zweiten PC installiert?
Auf die Freigabe des "freigebenden" PCs zugegriffen und per Rechtsklick - Installieren hinzugefügt?


----------



## Kizura (19. Juni 2009)

- beide PCs sind in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe

- beide PCs haben den gleichen Updatestand: Vista SP 2

- Druckertreiber auf zweiten PC wurde versucht
1) über die Treiber-CD zu installieren
2) über den Punkt "Drucker hinzufügen" im Netzwerkassistent zu installieren
beide Wege ohne Erfolg

- Fehlermeldung bei 1): in der Spoolserver-Anwendung trat ein Fehler auf (Fehler: 0x000006be)

- Drucker ist im Netzwerk freigegeben, wird auch vom zweiten PC erkannt


----------



## HanFred (19. Juni 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946394/de

ich habe einfach mal nach dem fehlercode gesucht, das ist immer mein erster schritt.


----------



## Kizura (19. Juni 2009)

HanFred am 19.06.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/946394/de
> 
> ich habe einfach mal nach dem fehlercode gesucht, das ist immer mein erster schritt.



Nach dem Fehlercode hatten wir auch schon gesucht. Dabei wurde auf die Spoolsubsystem-Anwendung verwiesen. Könnte mit dieser Anwendung etwas nicht stimmen (defekt?!)

Am neusten Treiber liegts auch nicht, das haben wir so eben ausgetestet. Gleiche bzw. ähnliche Fehlermeldung:

"Druckerverbindung kann nicht hergestellt werden. Der Vorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden (Fehler: 0x00000006)."


----------



## HanFred (19. Juni 2009)

tifft das zu?



> Sie können vor Installation des neuen HP-Druckertreibers sicherstellen, dass die Version der HPBmini.dll-Datei 1.0.0.16, 1.0.0.18 oder eine aktuellere Version ist.


----------



## Kizura (19. Juni 2009)

HanFred am 19.06.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> tifft das zu?
> 
> 
> 
> > Sie können vor Installation des neuen HP-Druckertreibers sicherstellen, dass die Version der HPBmini.dll-Datei 1.0.0.16, 1.0.0.18 oder eine aktuellere Version ist.



Wir haben keinen HP-Drucker, sondern einen Samsung CLP-315 Drucker. Wie würde in dem Falle die dll-Datei lauten?


----------



## HanFred (19. Juni 2009)

Kizura am 19.06.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 19.06.2009 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schreibd as beim nächsten mal doch gleich zu beginn.
keine ahnung.


----------



## Kizura (19. Juni 2009)

HanFred am 19.06.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Kizura am 19.06.2009 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist witzig, das Microsoft nur eine Problemlösung für HP-Drucker vorgibt


----------



## HanFred (19. Juni 2009)

das einzige, das ich finde, wenn ich den fehlercode und den druckernamen in verbindung bringe:
http://www.ciao-shopping.nl/Samsung_CLP_610ND__Review_104232

mein holländisch ist leider nicht so gut. 

ich würde mich auf den code konzentrieren und google-links abgrasen.


----------



## Kizura (19. Juni 2009)

HanFred am 19.06.2009 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige, das ich finde, wenn ich den fehlercode und den druckernamen in verbindung bringe:
> http://www.ciao-shopping.nl/Samsung_CLP_610ND__Review_104232
> 
> mein holländisch ist leider nicht so gut.
> ...



Nun, einen neuen Drucker möchten wir gewiss nicht erwerben, wo doch unserer quasi noch Neuware ist   

Die Fehlermeldung ist ja leider immer die gleiche  

Man kann den Drucker auf dem zweiten PC auch nicht hinzufügen, obwohl er vom ersten PC  freigegeben ist.


----------

